# 600mm Version I



## sanj (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi does anyone remember how much was the earlier version of 600mm? I am selling mine and wondering what to price it at.
Thx...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 5, 2012)

I could be wrong, but at one time I believe it retailed for $13k range.


----------



## KeithMeteer (Oct 5, 2012)

They are currently worth in Canada $9600 CDN on sale at $8455 CDN at Camera Canada if that helps. Keith


----------



## sanj (Oct 5, 2012)

It is for 13000 usd now, so the earlier version would have been much cheaper I think. Pity I lost the receipt. I have written to BH to dig it out. Will post when I hear from them.


----------



## Rat (Oct 5, 2012)

What you could do is search for it on eBay, and in the option menu on the left select "Show only completed listings". Sort on price and you'll find the IS version sells for $7K-$10K, the non-IS will go for about $4K, but I could only see one completed sale (in green) of that one, so it probably pays to check back more often. 

This is actually a Ken Rockwell tip, by the way. Apparently there's _some _use to them Nikonians


----------



## dolina (Oct 5, 2012)

eBay's your friend.

http://www.ebay.com/ctg/?_pid=99713316&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1428


----------



## sanj (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you again.
I checked on ebay and I find only used listing.
Let me rephrase my question:
Does anyone remember the price of NEW 600 mm lens _before_ the current version came out?


----------



## kirispupis (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe the new price was around $8400 before the version II came out. I remember about six years ago it was close to $7k and after that slowly creeped up.

I came extremely close to buying a used version I within the last month, but was unable to convince my better half before they sold.

- Lensrentals had a nice copy for $6270. Taxes brought it up to $6700.
- On Fredmiranda someone had a copy with Wimberley head + Gitzo 5 series tripod for $7000
- Adorama has two for sale. They have one copy for $7449 and another for $7949. Not suprisingly they have been available for quite some time.
- Someone posted one yesterday on Fredmiranda for $7500
- Four weeks ago someone sold one on Fredmiranda for $6200

From what I can tell the fair market value is about $6700, though it may take several weeks to sell it.


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 5, 2012)

check www.canonpricewatch.com They maintain the last going prices on these lenses when stock dried up.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 5, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> check www.canonpricewatch.com They maintain the last going prices on these lenses when stock dried up.



+1


----------



## sanj (Oct 5, 2012)

Got it!
Thx guys. Wonderful forum!


----------



## dolina (Oct 5, 2012)

Version 1 was $9,200 on BH Photo before stocks ran out.

I kept notes on the last prices of the Version 1 400mm 2.8 & 600mm before stocks ran out. Also took note of the Nikon counterpart for reference also.

I did this so I know whether it is time already to buy the 600mm Version 2. In the event the 600mm Version 2 sells for between $9,200 and $10,300 (Nikkor price) then I will be more interested to complete my lens lineup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2012)

dolina said:


> I did this so I know whether it is time already to buy the 600mm Version 2. In the event the 600mm Version 2 sells for between $9,200 and $10,300 (Nikkor price) then I will be more interested to complete my lens lineup.



Nikon's 600mm is still the old version I lens, which is very similar to Canon's MkI. Canon's MkII is optically better, and the Nikon I weighs 30% more. Unlike the MkI versions of both, Canon's 600 II is actually handholdable. To me, at least, that's worth a big premium.


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nikon's 600mm is still the old version I lens, which is very similar to Canon's MkI. Canon's MkII is optically better, and the Nikon I weighs 30% more. Unlike the MkI versions of both, Canon's 600 II is actually handholdable. To me, at least, that's worth a big premium.


Relative to the version 1 Canon the Nikon 600mm is much much newer. The Nikon was announced on Aug 23, 2007 while the version 1 Canon was announced September 1999. A 8 year gap between the two 600mm.

I am using the Nikon price as a gauge whether the current Canon 600mm (announced Feb 7, 2011) is a bargain to buy already. Bargain being a relative term of course.

The current 600mm is $13,000 so when it drops nearing $10,300 then it is a great time to buy a "want".

Now if you "need" a 600mm today I would strongly consider the Canon for the technical aspects you pointed out. But alas the current 600mm is perpetually out of stock in most places so you may want to consider looking at other focal lengths to get to where you want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't realize the Nikon was so (relatively) new. Still, it's the substantially lighter weight that, IMO, sets the Canon 600 II apart - it's the same weight as Nikon's 500/4 (and the 'old' Canon 500 MkI)



dolina said:


> But alas the current 600mm is perpetually out of stock in most places so you may want to consider looking at other focal lengths to get to where you want.



Actually, I need look no further than my closet to find a 600 II.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:
 

> I didn't realize the Nikon was so (relatively) new. Still, it's the substantially lighter weight that, IMO, sets the Canon 600 II apart - it's the same weight as Nikon's 500/4 (and the 'old' Canon 500 MkI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So YOU are why the new lenses are never in stock!!! ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 6, 2012)

Promature said:


> Roger Cicala on shooting air shows:
> "One effective technique to get some room when you’re at a crowded airshow: set the 600 vertically with the hood end on the ground, get a serious look on your face, and announce loudly 'you folks should step back from the blast area before we launch this.'"



Must be a large closet


----------

